# Laichtemperatur Koi



## maga_graz (21. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Ich möchte euch um Eure Erfahrungen bitten, ab welchen Wassertemperaturen Karpfen nun wirklich ablaichen. Sollen ja 18-20°C sein... 

*ABER: *Mein Teich sah heut nach Bombeneinschlag aus. Das Wasser trüb, die Wasserfedern sehn aus wie gehechselt und am grünen Treibgut kleben viele Eier. 
Und "Big Mama" ist plötzlich so schlank 

Eigentlich klar, was passiert ist. Nur ist das Wasser bei mit flotte 16° warm. Zwei Themometer sollten eine völlige Fehlmessung ausschließen... und mein heutiger "Badeversuch" beim Teichrosenbändigen sagt auch nix anderes. 

Ab welchen Temperaturen gehts in euren Teichen los? Gern auch bei Nicht-Karpfen...

Bei den Rotfedern war ich heut nachmittag Spanner, obwohl ich auch für die die ominösen 18-20Grad gefunde habe...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laichtemperatur Koi*

Hi Martin,

bei mir hatten die Goldrotfedern letztes Wochenende schon gelaicht, heute mußte die dicke __ Goldschleie den geilen Kerlen herhalten und wurde durch den Teich gescheucht. Die Temperaturen waren beides mal jedenfalls deutlich über 20 Grad

das mit den Laichtemperaturen ist so einfach aber auch gar nicht festlegbar. Es kommt u.a. halt auch auf die durchschnittlichen Wassertemperaturen an wo die Fische leben. Nördliche Karpfenvorkommen laichen schon bei niedrigeren Wassertemperaturen als welche, die dauerhaft in Südeuropa leben

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laichtemperatur Koi*

Hi Martin,

wann die Fische laichen hängt eher damit zusammen, was für den Nachwuchs eine gute Ausgangsposition ist.
Letztes Jahr war es deutlich früher, als sich "vergnügt haben.
Es sollte dann genügend Nahrung für die Nachkömmlinge vorhanden sein.
Da reicht auch schon mal ein Regen oder den Teich mit Grünzeug anzureichern.


----------



## maga_graz (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Laichtemperatur Koi*

Danke!
Dann steht wohl dem Karpfennachwuchs nichts im Wege ... naja, bis auf die Zwischeneiszeit nächste Woche 

Das gibt wohl Konkurrenz für die 1 - 2 tausend Elritzenkinder...


----------

